# Japanese Gold Paint



## the ham man (Jan 24, 2012)

I dug this Japanese Gold Paint bottle a few weeks back.  The back says Gerstendorfer Bros New York Chicago.  That was a mouth full[].  Anyway I'm not sure why I didn't clean it up until now, I like it a lot.  Anyone know why it's Japanese gold paint?  Did Japan make really good paint or what? I'm a little confused. Thanks, Joey


----------



## the ham man (Jan 24, 2012)

back side.  look how long the name is. [][][]


----------



## the ham man (Jan 24, 2012)

lip


----------



## epackage (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes it really was gold paint, and I think your bottle came in this attractive wooden box....Here is a link about it's uses....Jim

 http://books.google.com/books?id=NNJNAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA892&lpg=PA892&dq=%22japanese+gold+paint%22&source=bl&ots=GS4AUnTgNK&sig=sAQ5Z4JRqgL846STWXglscQQD2M&hl=en&sa=X&ei=-VkfT_XdJMXZ0QHAoJgI&ved=0CE8Q6AEwBg#v=onepage&q=%22japanese%20gold%20paint%22&f=false


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 24, 2012)

> Anyone know why it's Japanese gold paint?Â  Did Japan make really good paint or what? I'm a little confused. Thanks, JoeyÂ


 
 Hey Joey,

 It's not Japanese paint. It is for a look called Japanning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's from the Lacquerware tradition in Japan, and throughout Asia. Notice the label on the Bottle Box Jim put up. It was the time of Gilbert & Sullivan.






 There was a whole romance with things Japanese going on at the TOC. Lots of Japanese influences in fashion, furniture, and art. Part of it was that Japan was still a new and exotic land to many westerners at this time. Admiral Perry didn't even get there until 1854.


----------



## epackage (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> It's not Japanese paint. It is for a look called Japanning.


 Back to Duck Season, Wabbit Season....I think it is gold paint which was used for gilding edges of pottery and porcelain along with frames for paintings and other things... Here is an advertising item for the company which clearly states it was for gilding.....[]


----------



## epackage (Jan 24, 2012)

...


----------



## the ham man (Jan 24, 2012)

Very cool.  I wouldn't be surprised of they came in bigger sizes too or else it must have taken a ton of those little bottles to cover that huge picture frame.


----------



## xxfollyxx (Jan 24, 2012)

Japanese Gold Paint is the best, ask this guy


----------



## epackage (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  the ham man
> 
> Very cool.Â  I wouldn't be surprised of they came in bigger sizes too or else it must have taken a ton of those little bottles to cover that huge picture frame.Â


 I imagine the small bottles were for doing work like this...


----------



## rockbot (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  the ham man
> 
> I dug this Japanese Gold Paint bottle a few weeks back.Â  The back says Gerstendorfer Bros New York Chicago.Â  That was a mouth full[].Â  Anyway I'm not sure why I didn't clean it up until now, I like it a lot.Â  Anyone know why it's Japanese gold paint?Â  Did Japan make really good paint or what? I'm a little confused. Thanks, JoeyÂ


 
 Ah, very good grasshopper![] you have a mighty fine bottle. I not sure on gold paint but they made some really fine gold powder for make-up and such. I have 
 a few bottles with some gold residue.
 I like that one a lot too Joey. []


----------



## the ham man (Jan 24, 2012)

I always seem to like the small blown embossed stuff.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 24, 2012)

> Back to Duck Season, Wabbit Season....I think it is gold paint which was used for gilding edges of pottery and porcelain along with frames for paintings and other things... Here is an advertising item for the company which clearly states it was for gilding.....


 
 Hey Jim,

 I think this is an occasion when the Ducks and the Wabbits can both be right. You'll notice the color scheme on this piece of Japanese lacquer.











 "Figure 90. Japanned Scroll-Top High Chest of Drawers, 1720-30." From.

 A good paint manufacturer would want to encourage as broad a range of uses for his product as possible, including gilding. Darn right.


----------



## epackage (Jan 24, 2012)

[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 24, 2012)

We dig these little "Cahill's Bronze" paint bottles sometimes...The little paint and glue bottles, although not glamorous, are pretty cool, and played a part in the everyday scheme of things...


----------



## rockbot (Jan 24, 2012)

This is a personalized ink block that featured a dragon on one side and a peacock on the other. Most of the gold has since worn.


----------



## BeachComber (Jan 28, 2012)

Very cool bottle! Here is my version that I found while diving. It is complete with cork and contents! Notice the gold paint still in the bottle. I wonder if there is any gold value in there!? haha!


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 28, 2012)

The one we have, which I believe came our under the drugstore dig, still had the gold paint in it too.  I'm sure it's around here somewhere in our "inventory"[]


----------



## rockbot (Jan 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> The one we have, which I believe came our under the drugstore dig, still had the gold paint in it too.Â  I'm sure it's around here somewhere in our "inventory"[] Â


 
 I would love to trade you a bottle for it someday![]


----------



## waskey (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice little bottle. I would love to dig one of them.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 29, 2012)

No problem, Rock.  It's the kind Ham Man dug.  Is that the one you want?  I have something else for you, too. []


----------



## rockbot (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes Red, that would be the one. What type of bottle would you like?

 Cool![]



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> No problem, Rock.Â  It's the kind Ham Man dug.Â  Is that the one you want?Â  I have something else for you, too.Â []


----------



## digginthedog (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is another Gerstendorfer Bros. label only paint bottle ( "Our Favorite"  Gold Paint).


----------



## digginthedog (Feb 2, 2012)

Next to a couple of Japanese paints I dug...


----------

